# Which Processer family to choose?

## witcxc

I would be appreciate if you could tell me which processer family to choose,My processer is P6200,is close to core2,but there's some diffierence,and I want the optimization to be the best.And I'm about compliering the kernel,

the needed infomation is as below,and my chooses are so many:

                               │ │     ( ) 386                                                    │ │  

                               │ │     ( ) 486                                                    │ │  

                               │ │     ( ) 586/K5/5x86/6x86/6x86MX                                │ │  

                               │ │     ( ) Pentium-Classic                                        │ │  

                               │ │     ( ) Pentium-MMX                                            │ │  

                               │ │     (X) Pentium-Pro          

                               │ │      ( ) Pentium-II/Celeron(pre-Coppermine)                     │ │  

                               │ │     ( ) Pentium-III/Celeron(Coppermine)/Pentium-III Xeon       │ │  

                               │ │     ( ) Pentium M                                              │ │  

                               │ │     ( ) Pentium-4/Celeron(P4-based)/Pentium-4 M/older Xeon     │ │  

                               │ │     ( ) K6/K6-II/K6-III                                        │ │  

                               │ │     ( ) Athlon/Duron/K7                

                                │ │    ( ) Opteron/Athlon64/Hammer/K8                             │ │  

                               │ │     ( ) Crusoe                                                 │ │  

                               │ │     ( ) Efficeon                                               │ │  

                               │ │     ( ) Winchip-C6                                             │ │  

                               │ │     ( ) Winchip-2/Winchip-2A/Winchip-3                         │ │  

                               │ │     ( ) AMD Elan     

                               │ │     ( ) GeodeGX1                                               │ │  

                               │ │     ( ) Geode GX/LX                                            │ │  

                               │ │     ( ) CyrixIII/VIA-C3                                        │ │  

                               │ │     ( ) VIA C3-2 (Nehemiah)                                    │ │  

                               │ │     ( ) VIA C7                                                 │ │  

                               │ │     ( ) Core 2/newer Xeon   

Gentoo-11 / # lscpu

Architecture:          i686

CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit

Byte Order:            Little Endian

CPU(s):                2

On-line CPU(s) list:   0,1

Thread(s) per core:    1

Core(s) per socket:    2

CPU socket(s):         1

Vendor ID:             GenuineIntel

CPU family:            6

Model:                 37

Stepping:              5

CPU MHz:               2127.966

BogoMIPS:              4255.78

L1d cache:             32K

L1i cache:             32K

L2 cache:              256K

L3 cache:              3072K

Gentoo-11 / # cat /proc/cpuinfo  | grep "model name"

model name	: Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU        P6200  @ 2.13GHz

model name	: Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU        P6200  @ 2.13GHz

----------

## Gusar

The P6200 is based on a first-gen Core i, so use Core2/newer Xeon.

----------

## gringo

ask your compiler what it thinks would be the best, as root run :

```
cc -march=native -E -v - </dev/null 2>&1 | grep cc1
```

which shows this in the lappy im in front right now ( i5 520M):

```
 /usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.2/cc1 -E -quiet -v - -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -march=corei7 -mcx16 -msahf -mno-movbe -maes -mpclmul -mpopcnt -mno-abm -mno-lwp -mno-fma -mno-fma4 -mno-xop -mno-bmi -mno-tbm -mno-avx -msse4.2 -msse4.1 --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=3072 -mtune=corei7
```

the output will be different in yours obviously. 

Dont think that this will make a big difference in anything though, core2 is probably what you are looking for.

cheers

----------

## witcxc

Thanks,I will give it a try!

The output of the command:

Gentoo-11 / # cc -march=native -E -v - </dev/null 2>&1 | grep cc1

 /usr/libexec/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.2/cc1 -E -quiet -v - -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -march=core2 -mcx16 -msahf -mpopcnt --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=3072 -mtune=core2

Thanks again!

----------

## Aquous

 *witcxc wrote:*   

> Thanks,I will give it a try!
> 
> The output of the command:
> 
> Gentoo-11 / # cc -march=native -E -v - </dev/null 2>&1 | grep cc1
> ...

 

Ta-daa, you need Core 2/Newer Xeon  :Wink: 

----------

## Ant P.

You should really use a 64-bit kernel for that CPU, even with a 32-bit userspace.

----------

